# Quick Survey



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

i was wondering how the majority of people on ogf fish for steelhead. i myself started off using spinning gear in the begining then moved onto to flyfishing for them which is now all i do to fish for them. how do u fish for them?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

spinning, but only get out a few times because of duck season is here now.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Well heres how my season goes.And imho to be the 10% of guys who catch 90% of the fish you have to be versatile.August and september I use a noodle rod and spinning reel with 4LB main line 2lb leader with no weight.Bait would be single egg,a piece of skein the size of a single egg or a fly.October same rod and reel w/6lb main and 4lb leader w/float and jig maybe a 1/8 oz spoon for some larger holes.November,Dec.,Jan.,Feb.and March I use mainly use a pin and float rod with sacks or jigs.Sometimes when its Real could I will bottem bounce sacks.When the rivers are flooded I will use a fly rod.Im giving away one of my best secrets here so listen up.LOL.When the rivers flood steelhead move into shallow water.2' or less,could be right against the bank or maybe a stretch of slate thats at regular flow would only be a inch deep.I have found a fly rod to work best with a hot pink globug and white buggers.Now let me stress that you must know the river extremely well.I dont want to hear about one of us drowning because of this post.And make sure the river is coming down.The last thing you want to do is cross some fast water to get to a mid stream spot and while you were fishing it the water rises another foot and your trapped in the river.April I stop fishing steel,because I just dont like fishing the reds.I turn to night time eyes.But some days I just have to fish for chrome.So I turn to the harbors,with a float and minnow or a small silver spoons you can get your fill of jacks and drop backs well into June.This is how I fish for steelhead.One my thing I want to add about fishing high flows.dont even attempt it without felt and spikes in your boots.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Spinning gear all the way... I catch just about the same number of fish using flies under a float as to eggs sacks or minnows and jigs, so i dont fly fish anymore.
I use a 10 1/2' cortland crt, 6lb fireline and 2-4lb flour leader. if im using sacks or minnows i use a #10 single egg hook. But i run tandoms all the time to. if i see there biting on one thing better then the other, ill take whats not working off.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

treefrog said:


> Well heres how my season goes.And imho to be the 10% of guys who catch 90% of the fish you have to be versatile.August and september I use a noodle rod and spinning reel with 4LB main line 2lb leader with no weight.Bait would be single egg,a piece of skein the size of a single egg or a fly.October same rod and reel w/6lb main and 4lb leader w/float and jig maybe a 1/8 oz spoon for some larger holes.November,Dec.,Jan.,Feb.and March I use mainly use a pin and float rod with sacks or jigs.Sometimes when its Real could I will bottem bounce sacks.When the rivers are flooded I will use a fly rod.Im giving away one of my best secrets here so listen up.LOL.When the rivers flood steelhead move into shallow water.2' or less,could be right against the bank or maybe a stretch of slate thats at regular flow would only be a inch deep.I have found a fly rod to work best with a hot pink globug and white buggers.Now let me stress that you must know the river extremely well.I dont want to hear about one of us drowning because of this post.And make sure the river is coming down.The last thing you want to do is cross some fast water to get to a mid stream spot and while you were fishing it the water rises another foot and your trapped in the river.April I stop fishing steel,because I just dont like fishing the reds.I turn to night time eyes.But some days I just have to fish for chrome.So I turn to the harbors,with a float and minnow or a small silver spoons you can get your fill of jacks and drop backs well into June.This is how I fish for steelhead.One my thing I want to add about fishing high flows.dont even attempt it without felt and spikes in your boots.



Hey Treefrog, interesting break down of your fishing types. I was just curious on a few things, 1. What would you say your breakdown is numberswise per techneque, ie. how many on the flyrod how many on the pin and how many on the spinning rod per year on average. 2.Why not use the pin more in the fall, it is by far more efficient than any other method for a drag free drift, and since that is the biggest factor in a natural presentation I would think you'd use your pin more, other than the shallower water which is an obvious flyrod choice. Thanks.
SS


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

stream_stalker said:


> Hey Treefrog, interesting break down of your fishing types. I was just curious on a few things, 1. What would you say your breakdown is numberswise per techneque, ie. how many on the flyrod how many on the pin and how many on the spinning rod per year on average. 2.Why not use the pin more in the fall, it is by far more efficient than any other method for a drag free drift, and since that is the biggest factor in a natural presentation I would think you'd use your pin more, other than the shallower water which is an obvious flyrod choice. Thanks.
> SS


?1 As I said in my post I mainly use the pin.So I catch the most fish on it.I dont want to get into numbers.Because most would think it was BS.

?2 Most rivers dont have enough flow and are gin clear in August and September for a pin rig.And a float or fly line makes to much commotion.I find a old true noodle rods work better 4-6# main with a 2-4 leader tied with a uni to uni or blood knot.With a size 14 hook with a single egg and no other weight is about as natural as it gets.You can see the egg tumbling along bottom going where the current goes as it nears the fish they turn on there side and grab it up.Pow fish on.As for October I bow hunt about everday and its just easier to have the noodle in the truck and make a few casts with a jig and float when every I feel like it during the mid day lull.Hope this answers your ?'s.Later treefrog


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

treefrog said:


> ?1 As I said in my post I mainly use the pin.So I catch the most fish on it.I dont want to get into numbers.Because most would think it was BS.
> 
> ?2 Most rivers dont have enough flow and are gin clear in August and September for a pin rig.And a float or fly line makes to much commotion.I find a old true noodle rods work better 4-6# main with a 2-4 leader tied with a uni to uni or blood knot.With a size 14 hook with a single egg and no other weight is about as natural as it gets.You can see the egg tumbling along bottom going where the current goes as it nears the fish they turn on there side and grab it up.Pow fish on.As for October I bow hunt about everday and its just easier to have the noodle in the truck and make a few casts with a jig and float when every I feel like it during the mid day lull.Hope this answers your ?'s.Later treefrog


This morning when I took advantage of your pod of fish (you know the location we discussed in the email about a half hour ago under that one bridge tunnle) I had my typical set up 15lb main line 4x 7lb leader shotted to within about 6" of the hook and I managed just fine   ...Then again, I was partly responsible for getting you into centerpinning LOL. Hows that wildriver holding up for you??? Don't give these fish to much credit, Matt. They are stupid mutt PA fish. I would have caught the same fish on 12lb floro today. Use your pin in the summer man, it's a blast and you get good at casting it (who knows...maybe you'll make a video on casting it some day like myself   ). Anyway, thanks to your report yesterday I landed my first steelie of the season, so thank you. We'll have to get out sometime this winter. Later.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

stream_stalker said:


> This morning when I took advantage of your pod of fish (you know the location we discussed in the email about a half hour ago under that one bridge tunnle) I had my typical set up 15lb main line 4x 7lb leader shotted to within about 6" of the hook and I managed just fine   ...Then again, I was partly responsible for getting you into centerpinning LOL. Hows that wildriver holding up for you??? Don't give these fish to much credit, Matt. They are stupid mutt PA fish. I would have caught the same fish on 12lb floro today. Use your pin in the summer man, it's a blast and you get good at casting it (who knows...maybe you'll make a video on casting it some day like myself   ). Anyway, thanks to your report yesterday I landed my first steelie of the season, so thank you. We'll have to get out sometime this winter. Later.


I had a feeling that was you just busting my chops.I do use a pin in the summer with that rod.And your right it is a blast with cats and carp.I just think its over kill this time of year for chrome.And you were using a minnow.You could throw a half ounce eggg sinker with 25# test and they would hit a minnow.LOL.I have about a dozen pins now,Ill let you try some out this year that will blow that Bob James out of the water. Hey I just met one of your buddies.But dang if I can remember his name.He said that you got him into pinning and he hasnt picked up his fly rod since.Later,Matt


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

That bob james isn't exactly easy to blow out of the water. There is maybe, MAYBE a handful of reels with a more senative start up (which is why I can use it in fall flows, the wind will spin it at times). And only a few reels that I can think of that have a lighter total weight. 

Anyway, yeah minnows tend to get smashed fast regardless of line, but I'll be fishing eggs on the same set up all fall and I'll continue to get the same group of rookies asking me what the hell I'm doing different. 

Shoot me a PM or email and let me know what reels you picked up.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

treefrog said:


> Hey I just met one of your buddies.But dang if I can remember his name.He said that you got him into pinning and he hasnt picked up his fly rod since.Later,Matt



Probably Fro given the streams you fish. His name is Matt also. He fishes a raven classic or something like that (ugly silver looking reel).


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

No,Unless he shaved the fro.And this kid was from Madtown I believe.He was meeting Goby for something.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

treefrog said:


> No,Unless he shaved the fro.And this kid was from Madtown I believe.He was meeting Goby for something.


Oh, it was Sal, he got a reel handle off goby. Where did you meet him at? His first day with the pin was on your favorite river, Goby fished with us and the first time sal faught a steelhead on the pin I looked over and he had his line in his hand like he was flyfishing, it was the funniest thing I've ever seen. He managed 6 fish which was his best day ever, goby probably trippled that and well lol I did my share of damage as well.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Spinning gear all the way... I catch just about the same number of fish using flies under a float as to eggs sacks or minnows and jigs, so i dont fly fish anymore.


Ooooh. delightfully condescending. BTW, you may want to try _real_ flyfishing. we don't use bobbers, they're for kids, and we don't dead drift, that's for hacks. most of the people I see with fly rods couldn't flyfish to save their lives. drifting nymphs blindly through current while watching you indicator is hardly what the spirit of flyfishing is about. ummmm, never mind...

after using both a drifting rod and fly rod last year, I'm going straight fly rod this year. I'm giving up any other type of fishing altogether.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

So I take it you'll be just stripping and swinging flies, since your against nymphing/dead drifting? Or will you be one of the guys fishing to spawners since you can see them and wont be drifting depths blindly???. Good luck when the water temps drop into the 30s and those fish aren't moving for anything, good luck not nymphing to fish when they wont move. LOL, you want a be purists crack me up. DOHHHH ONLAYYY FEEESH UPSTREEEEAM TO DA RISING STEELHEAD WITH DRYFLIEEEES DOHHHHH....get real. Our steelhead program is an artificial fishery, if you want to go "real flyfishing" leave the state to some self sustaining programs where the fish have higher IQs than the people who fish for them, maybe Penns or something where "real flyfishing" includes more than snagging spawners.


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

I have two float rods - one for a centerpin and the other for a spinning reel. I figure I use the centerpin 98&#37; of the time. Whenever, I'm fishing a feeder creek, chucking spoons or when the weather is just too cold, I'll use a spinning reel. As for the fly rod, I sold it many years ago. I find Lake Erie's streams are better suited for float fishing. 

The centerpin is by far superior. You get a drag free drift, better line control, better float control and instant hook sets. Once you master the centerpin, you'll never go back to fly fishing or a spinning reel.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Steelie Junkie said:


> I have two float rods - one for a centerpin and the other for a spinning reel. I figure I use the centerpin 98% of the time. Whenever, I'm fishing a feeder creek, chucking spoons or when the weather is just too cold, I'll use a spinning reel. As for the fly rod, I sold it many years ago. I find Lake Erie's streams are better suited for float fishing.
> 
> The centerpin is by far superior. You get a drag free drift, better line control, better float control and instant hook sets. Once you master the centerpin, you'll never go back to fly fishing or a spinning reel.


DING DING DING, we have a winner. The last time I got outfished by a non pinner was .............. um.............. well............. I'm drawwing a blank, I'll have to get back to you.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Patricio said:


> Ooooh. delightfully condescending. BTW, you may want to try _real_ flyfishing. we don't use bobbers, they're for kids, and we don't dead drift, that's for hacks. most of the people I see with fly rods couldn't flyfish to save their lives. drifting nymphs blindly through current while watching you indicator is hardly what the spirit of flyfishing is about. ummmm, never mind...
> 
> after using both a drifting rod and fly rod last year, I'm going straight fly rod this year. I'm giving up any other type of fishing altogether.


Dude patricio, could u come off as anymore of a jerk then u just did? i dont get y u gota be talking like ur better then everyone else and that ur the best flyfisherman ever. ur the kinda jerk that people talk about running into on the rivers. good luck making friends with ur attitude !


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

steelheadtracker said:


> Dude patricio, could u come off as anymore of a jerk then u just did? i dont get y u gota be talking like ur better then everyone else and that ur the best flyfisherman ever. ur the kinda jerk that people talk about running into on the rivers. good luck making friends with ur attitude !



Cut him some slack, he's a "reeeeaaallll flyfishermen".


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

lol yea. but thats exactly y people think flyfisherman are snobs is because of guys like him.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

steelheadtracker said:


> lol yea. but thats exactly y people think flyfisherman are snobs is because of guys like him.


It's funny how the entire group of anglers get classified under the style of fishing they partake in. Like you said "snob fly fishermen", pinners get labeled pool hogs because we can run 100ft+ drifts, and spin fishermen get labeled as meat hunters or bucket fishermen. All of those labels get brought on by a handful of each group. This guy is classic example of why flyfishers get labeled snobs. It's pretty funny, he's saying he is something he's not. Fly fishing originated in the chalk streams of england. Dry flies where all that where fished, only thrown upstream over the heads of rising trout. You simply can't fish for steelhead like this, well you can, but good luck getting one to rise. 

Steelhead fishing's thrill is what happens after the take. It's the fight that draws the attention and test an anglers skills, not the out witting of a smart fish. It shouldn't matter what gear you use, your still getting the same fight. Some techneques produce more than others obviously, but in the end it's the pull that everyone chases. Real flyfishing as he called it, the attraction is out witting a spooky brown, or hiding in bushes to trick a big brookie, the last time I checked an 11" wild brown trout on a 5ft wide stream is much harder to come across than any steelhead yet I'd like to see anyone on this forum land a steelhead on a 7ft 00wt sage txl and 8x tippet.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Well said. ur exactly right stream stalker.


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Man, the fish aren't in the rivers yet and we all ready have this kind of arguing going on. This is why I quit reading another popular Ohio forum and came here. Everyone has thier opinions about the different techniques but as long as they're legal why rip on em? This kind of sniveling is what can make a forum go sour real quick. That is of course unless we are talking about liners then it's open season!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

can someone educate me on the benefits of a centerpin? Ive fished baitcasters all my life and now got a spinning reel (i dont like them) for steelies float/drift. Is there a better way?


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

hollandbass said:


> can someone educate me on the benefits of a centerpin? Ive fished baitcasters all my life and now got a spinning reel (i dont like them) for steelies float/drift. Is there a better way?


The benefits of a centerpin is the drag free drift, because the reel free spools. When the float starts drifting downstream, the line comes off the reel at the same speed as the current. The presentation will drift more naturally, therefore fish are more likely to hit.

Another advantage the pin has over a spinning reel is the instant hook sets. Since the line is taut from the tip of the rod to the float any take can be quickly set. 

It's a hard reel to master. There are plenty of videos on the internet that show several casting methods. Most beginners will use the side cast. While it's easy the downside is line twist. I use the Wallis cast as there is no line twist involved as the reel comes directly off the reel.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Steelie Junkie said:


> The benefits of a centerpin is the drag free drift, because the reel free spools. When the float starts drifting downstream, the line comes off the reel at the same speed as the current. The presentation will drift more naturally, therefore fish are more likely to hit.
> 
> Another advantage the pin has over a spinning reel is the instant hook sets. Since the line is taut from the tip of the rod to the float any take can be quickly set.
> 
> It's a hard reel to master. There are plenty of videos on the internet that show several casting methods. Most beginners will use the side cast. While it's easy the downside is line twist. I use the Wallis cast as there is no line twist involved as the reel comes directly off the reel.


Just to add to that, it also allows you to run a longer leader and trott or hold your offering back, sometimes in the winter slowing it down and letting fish see it longer will induce a strike. You can also drift 100+ ft easily and still manage a strong hookset due to the constant line tention.

I have a suggestion though, since you have a baitcaster, use it as a float reel. Salmon fishermen often due this for a higher gear ratio over a centerpin. Rig your set up the same, float shot and bait with a heavier main line so you don't lose your float and shot in the event of a break off, but when you cast leave your spool open and thumb it for line controle, when a fish hits thum down on your line hard set the hook and reel to close the bail. I would buy a 10 ft or longer casting rod so you can keep your line off of the water better, but use what you have already to save yourself 300 bucks on a float reel.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> can someone educate me on the benefits of a centerpin? Ive fished baitcasters all my life and now got a spinning reel (i dont like them) for steelies float/drift. Is there a better way?


Not necessarily a better way, just another way. Each method shines in it's proper environment. The centerpin works best in areas where you have a proper angle for the drift and some room to properly drift. A spinning outfit with a longer rod > 10' and floating mono can produce a similar drift as a centerpin, but you have to spend time monitoring the line leaving the reel (which the 'pin does on its own).

Fly rods shine in some situations and times of year. The ability to present a very small bait (fly) in clear and low conditions ofen makes a difference. But, quite a few will fish a fly under a indicator using a spinning rod or 'pin. I prefer to leave the indicator out of the equation when fly fishing (it seems too close to spinning, especially with the large floats some folks use) and swing clousers/streamers thru runs early/late in the season. The initial hit & run is hard to beat. The fly rod also works well when working a lot of water in a 'run and gun' approach. I can work water much faster with a fly rod since a roll cast and a mend is all that's needed to cast, as opposed to retrieving and recasting a spinning rod.

To me, spinning is the most versitile. You can drift, bottom bounce, and cast spinners/spoons/plugs with the same outfit. I carry a few different spools with regular mono and floating mono. I use a florocarbon leader when necessary (clear conditions). I'm not a big fan of a floro mainline when drifting, since it tends to lay down where it is casted.

So, lots of methods, all right at the proper time. Just make sure that you don't interfere too much with others when entering their area (pin fishing around a fly fisherman, casting a spoon/spinner around a pinner, etc.).


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Although I've caught and can catch steel on the fly, spin or pin; I prefer the pin. For me, fighting fish without a drag is an absolute blast. The only time I fish a spinning rig, is when it's so cold the guides ice up. Then a key benefit of a pin (drag-free drift) is negated, so I might as well use gloves and a spinning reel. I'm with SHB regarding flies. They can be used just as well on the pin or spin, but with longer drifts possible.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I am researching the centerpin option right now; greatly appreciate all the comments guys. Now, looks like centerpin is just another line management solution that&#8217;s superior in its way of delivering and releasing line vs. spinning. Basically it looks like a big baitcaster with no brakes and a tall-shallow spool, correct me if I am wrong. Now I assume people don&#8217;t use baitcastrs due to casting/backlash issue with lighter lures? With a few of my light magnesium reels I am able to cast 1/16oz lures (years of finesse bass fishing) just as well as off a spinning rod, and I can freespool line just as well as the centerpin (or at least it seems), hmm... Whoever suggested it thank you, I think I will get a ML long baitcasting rod put my shimano chronarch 50mg on it with 15lb braid/6lb FC leader and try it out.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i have never fished for them in my life. but it ranks up there in thing to do in my life here on earth. i live in southwestern oh., and do a lottt of fishing in the cold months. i did buy a 10ft spinning rod, and do plan on tring my luck at the art of steelheah. how far south can they be caught? any help would be great!!


----------

